# Feed Bag Mill dates?



## Serena

I picked up two bags of Purina Mini Horse feed yesterday and 
the mill date says 1May09...
Is this May 1st of 09 or May 9th of 11??? 

If its May of 2009 I am going to take it back and complain!


----------



## Molly Mckee

I would read it as May 1, 2009 but I would ask how they read it before I hauled it back.


----------



## danielsumner

Didn't find it on the company website, but did find the information from a recall notice from Purina.
"The lot number is found on the sewing strip of each bag and is interpreted as follows:
0=Year / MAR=Month / 24=Day of Month / NST1A1=Plant Code."

Daniel


----------



## akane

They probably just use the last number in the year because you aren't going to have feed around that's 10 years old. That makes 0 2010 and 1 2011 while anything else would be 200*.


----------



## Tallabred

May? That is still old feed to me. But that is Florida - everything molds by a month.


----------



## Serena

I prefer nothing over 30 days with my rabbits, but this will be my first time feeding horses of my own... We are REALLY dry.... and it was wstored inside in ac so it would be ok being May I think... unless anyone else can comment on that? THe rabbit feed I buy has the month day year on it... and says 2011 so I was like HEY when I read it....


----------



## akane

My equine nutrition classes said 4months from the mill date preferably and no more than 6. Many people store whole grains here for a year since they only harvest once a year.


----------



## tinknal

If there is corn or soy in it it has to be at least 10 months old no matter what the mill date is.


----------



## Serena

ok emailed Purina and got clarification... 1May09 is May 9th of 2011... im happy!


----------



## EasyDay

Serena said:


> ok emailed Purina and got clarification... 1May09 is May 9th of 2011... im happy!


Good to know. Thanks for that!


----------

